# plz help us...some1..any1



## fiofragrance (Dec 6, 2012)

me n my wife recently got married and moved to UAE(dubai). we had unprotected sex and now she is pregnant. i now came to know that there are no emergency pills available here...cannot plan to go bck to india any soon.
plz someone help us.plz plz


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Jun 29, 2012)

fiofragrance said:


> me n my wife recently got married and moved to UAE(dubai). we had unprotected sex and now she is pregnant. i now came to know that there are no emergency pills available here...cannot plan to go bck to india any soon.
> plz someone help us.plz plz


What is the problem? She is your wife right? I am thinking you should be happy and feel blessed for this occasion. What kind of help are you looking for? I don't understand...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

do a google search. 
Your wife can take a high dosage of normal pregnancy pills. 

But if she is already pregnant then no emergency measure will help. Emergency pills etc. are supposed to act only within 48-72 hrs latest.


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

And Abortions are Illegal in UAE and are just plain wrong.


----------

